

Why do developers still create x86 applications? - indoindo
http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/299afd/eli5_why_do_developers_still_create_x86/

======
cognitvesystem
Why we still use x86-bit app(majority app like Mozilla Firefox) if x64-bit
system more fast than x86 bit

